# Naked Ballyhoo



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

If anyone is wanting to learn how to rig a naked ballyhoo here is a video Holl Fishing made. There are several ways but this is how we do it.
http://youtu.be/vD5DPAJRehE


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the video!

Do you do any prep on the ballyhoo to make it last longer/swim better?

Frozen work ok to thaw? Do you ever refreeze any leftover at the end of the day?

I have not pulled naturals, only plastic, but want to try it.

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the video! Always looking for new ideas


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Pan

There are several instructional vids on brining hoo's. Look through them pick favorite and give it a shot. Don't get to bogged in details you will figure out your own method. Main thing is don't use freshwater and don't use iodized salt.

To make them last longer use brine, remove eyes, remove the entrails, and limber up back bones but not to much. Also if you are new to dead baits you may want to check out spring rigs and islanders or some sort of smaller skirt. We use them quite often. Also using baitmasters baits really help. 

I usually refreeze them once if package is unopened.


----------

